# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  firewall σε panel

## TEO2202

Καλησπερα παιδες εχω access point tp-link tl wa5210g εδω και καιρο στην ταρατσα και δεινω ιντερνετ στο απεναντι μου σπιτι. Αποφασισα να δωδω και σε εναν γειτονα απλα θελω για προληπτικούς λογους να μην μπορει να δει το τοπικο μου δικτυο. tl wa5210g απο οτι ειδα δεν εχει τοσο προχωρημένα πραγματα. Τι να κανω να το στεισω το access point  σε αλο υποδικτυο? ετσι ομως θα βλεπει το modem μου?  :Thinking:

----------


## estratou

Με το παρόν εξοπλισμό δεν μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι τέτοιο. Είναι σύνθετο αυτό που ζητάς. Θα πρέπει το router σου να σου δίνει τη  δυνατότητα διαχείρισης διαφορετικών δικτύων κάτι που δεν συμβαίνει με τα οικιακά router που έχουμε στο σπίτι.  Θα χρειαστείς πιο εξειδικευμένο εξοπλισμό (και πιο ακριβό). Αυτό που μπορώ να σου πω πρόχειρα είναι..  α)θα χρειαστείς εν αρχή ένα ρούτερ όπου θα μπορεί να διαχειρίζεται δύο διαφορετικά δίκτυα, το οποίο θα σύνδεσης με το adsl modem router  σου. Β) Δύο access point (το ένα το έχεις)  για να βγαίνουν τα δίκτυα αυτά έξω. Γ)  Λεφτουδάκια που θα σου τα δώσουν οι ενδιαφερόμενοι ….  Με λίγο ψάξιμο θα βρεις αρκετές λύσεις. Συγνώμη αλλά δεν έχω χρόνο για να σου κάνω κάποια πρόταση πιο συγκεκριμένη. Αυτά έτσι χοντρικά και γρήγορα για να έχεις μια ιδέα. Να σημειώσω ότι για την παραμετροποίηση θα πρέπει να έχεις και μια στοιχειώδη γνώση από δίκτυα.  Υπάρχουν και άλλοι τρόποι πιο σύνθετοι τρόποι δηλαδή να φορτώσει τον υπολογιστή σου με κάρτες και να κάνεις τη διαχείριση από τον υπολογιστή. Μπελαλίδικα πράγματα. Στην ουσία αυτό που σου λείπει είναι ο ‘’διαχειριστής’’ όλων αυτών.

----------


## TEO2202

Οκ μου φαίνεται ηρθε η ωρα να ανεβάσω το internet στο mikrotik στην ταρατσα να τελειώνω  :Razz: . Εχω routerboard (awmn) θα το παιξω απο εκει απλα έλεγα μπας και υπαρχει κανενας αλος τροπος . thanks

----------

